# Cable advise for tethered shooting



## apagano (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello all,
Can some one advise and direct me to what cable I should get to shoot tethered on lightroom? My camera, Canon Mark 111 1DS, 
I would like to pick up a cable at least 30 feet for studio work.

Thanks

Alfonse


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 9, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#Cabling

The USB 2.0 spec (Link above) specifies 5.2 meters as maximum cable length.  I have had good signal success while maintaining that maximum but lose connectivity if I use extensions, longer cables and signal multipliers, it becomes less reliable. 

Check out Tether Tools: http://www.shop.tethertools.com/Tethering-Cables-Cable-Management_c12.htm


----------



## GBM (Sep 10, 2012)

HDMI cable can go 30 feet ....
But I do not know if the computer you have can use it for input... in a studio if you can use a desktop you may be able to configure it fairly easily... 
but finding a laptop with what you want may be harder... but this C/Net forum thread is two years old... so technology may have blessed you in the time since then.  
http://forums.cnet.com/7723-19684_102-406788/laptop-hdmi-input-output/


----------

